# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Emri, qytetaria e vepra e nje kompozitori

## HELEN OF TROY

Homazh per kompozitorin e shquar Gjon .M.Kapidani (1933-2009)

Njeriu, lind, rritet, jeton por vjen nje dite qe largohet nga jeta duke lene pas emrin, moralin e vepren e jetes se tij.

Para pak ditesh nga pervjetori i lindjes u nda nga gjiri i familjes, miqeve e komuniteti i muzikanteve shqipetare, kompozitori i shquar Gjon.M.Kapidani.

Gjon Kapidani ben pjese ne grupin e kompozitoreve shkodrane te cilet hodhen themelet e tradites muzikore shqiptare, duke i dhuruar popullit me dhjetra vepra muzikore pa te cilat  muzika kombetare do ndjehej e varfer. Ai, eshte vazhdues i vepres se P.Kurtit, L.Kurtit, At Martin Gjokes,P.Jakoves,C.Zadese,T.Daise,S.Gjonit, T.Harapit,Gj.Simonit etj.

Keta emra shkodranesh i gjejme te vendosur mbi shume partitura operash, baletesh, operetash, vepra simfonike,instrumentale, vokale etj., e ku midis tyre ze vend te rendesishem emri i kompozitorit Gjon Kapidani.

Kompozitori Gjon Kapidani lindi ne qytetin e Shkodres me,25 Qershor 1933 ne familjen e intelektualit te shquar te kohes Mark Kapidani. Familja Kapidani, pjese e rendesishme e familjes se madhe Mmirditore te Gjonmarkajve u largua nga vndi i origjines e u vendos ne Shkoder duke u intreguar plotesisht ne doket, zakonet, traditen e qytetarine Shkodrane duke u bere nje nga familjet me perfaqesuese te qytetit. Gjoni qe i vogel u mekua me nje edukate te shkelqyer e me dashurine per muziken e qytetit te tij-Shkodres. Qe ne moshe te vogel mer pjese si kengetar ne korin e Kishes Franceskane te qytetit te drejtuar nga Pader Filip Mazrrekaj e nga   kompozitori Prenke Jakova. Qe ne kete moshe ai fillon e nxe elementet e para te mesiit te muzikes (1942-1946). 

Nje rrol te madh per formimin e tij muzikore krahas tradites se shendoshe se qytetit ka luajtur kompozitori Prenk Jakova,Cesk Zadeja e Tonin Harapi. Duke u aftesuar si pianist gjithmone ne rritje ai merr pjese aktive ne jeten artistike te qytetit nderkohe te Gjoni shpalosen dhe shume cilesi krijuese. Keshtu krahas pianist ai jep dhe kontribute te rendesishme si kompozitor e arranxhues (1946-1960). Me hapjen e shkolles muzikore ne Janar te vitit 1961, ai eshte nder te parat mesues te saj qe dha nje kontribut te cmuar per pregatitjen e muzikanteve te ardhshem. Periudhes te mesuesise ne kete instiutuion i perkasin nje varg krijimesh muzikore te cilat do te ishin faktor i rendesishem per profilizimin e tij ne te ardhmen. Me hapjen e konservatorit te Tiranes (1962) ai fillon studimet e larta muzikore nen drejtimin e Prof.C.ZadejaArtist i popullit, te cilat i perfundon me rezultate te larta me 1969. Mbas perfundimit te studimeve te larta deri me vitin 1975 drejton orkestren simfonike dhe korin e filarmonise se qytetit te Shkodres. Duke qene nje specialist me formim te gjere muzikore ai arrin qe si dirigjen i kesaj orkestre te perfaqesoi qytetin e tij ne te gjitha aktivitetet lokale e kombetare te kohes duke dhene nje kontribut te rendesishem per cuarjen me tej te trdites se qytetit. Prej vitit 1976 deri me 1988 ai i rikthehet perseri veprimtarise pedagogjike ne shkollen muzikore Prenke Jakova. 

Ne vitin 1991,me permbysjen e diktatures komuniste ne Shqiperi, Gjon Kapidani fillon e punon intensivisht per perteritjen e muzikes kishtare duke krijuar e drejtuar korrin e kishes katedrale duke luajtur nje rrol te madh per gjallerimin e jetes shpirterore te asaj pjese te popullsise katolike shkodrane qe ish e privuar per 45 vjete nga regjimi komunist. Lidhjet e Gjonit me kishen ishin shprehje e edukates  dhe formimit te tij qe ne foshnjeri. Pavaresisht kufizimeve te kohes qe ai jetoi, edukata fetare u ruajt  e paster dhe e fuqishme ne ndergjegjen e tij. Lidhjet shpirterore me katolicizmin ai i  shpalos fuqishem ne kohen e ardhjes se demokracise. Keshtu punen e filluar me 1991 me korin e kishes katedrale, e kurorezon me Meshen (e pergjithshme)-Solenne te celebrueme nga shenjteria e tij, Papa Gjon Pali i dyte, gjate vizites se tij ne qytetin e Shkodres me 25 Prill 1993. Po ne kete vit, Kapidani fillon pune si pedagog prane gjimnazit Nderdiocezan Pader Pjeter Meshkalla te Eterve (pasardhes te Krishtit)-                 Gesuiti, detyre te cilen e vazhdon der ne vitin 1997. Qe nga viti 1998 e deri ne ndarjen e tij nga jeta me 31 Maj 2009,  eshte pjese e rendesishme e stafit pedagogjik te Fakultetit te muzikes ne Akademine e Arteve Tirane, ku jep mesim ne lendet orkestrim, harmoni e kompozim.

Formimi kulturor e intelektual i kompozitorit Gjon Kapidani eshte shquar per dimensionin e gjere,kualitetin e larte e perkushimin e thelle. Njohes i mire i gjuheve perendimore, i muzikes tradicionale e bashkekohore, i frymezuar nga nje patriotizem i thelle per fe e Atdhe, ka lene trashegim krahas emrit te nderuar te familjes, dhe nje krijimtari te bolleshme e te begate muzikore, e cila eshte  e intergruar profesionalisht ne zhvillimet muzikore te kohes qe ai jetoi e punoi. 

Opusi i veprave te tij eshte i gjere e i larmishem. Ai levroi pothuaj te gjitha gjinite, zhanret e format muzikore, duke arritur te  formoje nje profil kualitativ ne muziken tone kombetare. I frymezuar nga vepra muzikore e paraardheseve te tij e sidomos nga ajo e P.Jakoves e C.Zadese , ne krijimtarine e tij muzikore spikat rendom, koloriti i muzikes tradicionale, teknika e gjuha muzikore e kohes si dhe inspirimi i kompozitorit nga historia e popullit te tij. Nga veprat simfonike e orkestrale te kompozitorit Gjon Kapidani dallohen per nje rendiment e kualitet te larte: Poeme simfonike, Simfoni nr.1, Fantazi per orkester simfonike me tema nga opera Mrika, Valle simfonike, Suite simfonike(me tema nga rituali i dasmes Shkodrane), Kuartet per harqe, Kantate ne tre kohe, shume romanca vokale, miniatura instrumentale, kenge, perpunime e harmonizime kengesh popullore, orkestrime si dhe nje Opera. 

Partiturat e ketyre veprave, shquhen per gjuhen e qarte, koloritin e pasur e logjiken ne parashtrimin e ideve muzikore te kompozitorit ne veper. 

Nje nder cilesite e dukshme te partiturave te Gj.Kapidanit, eshte dhe perdorimi i nje Kaligrafie te persosur. 

 Krahas sa shkruam me lart per formimin dhe vlerat e tij krijuese, nuk mund te rime pa permendur qytetarine qe ai pasqyronte ne mardhenie me koleget, studentet,komunitetin e artisteve e rrethin e tij shoqeror.  

Kompozitori Gjon Kapidani u nda nga gjiri i familjes, i miqeve e i kolegeve, duke ngelur i gjalle ne muziken tone kombetare ku krahas kontributeve, la mbrapa dhe emrin e mire te familjes e te qytetarise shkodrane.

Ai do te mbetet ne kujtesen tone, si modeli me i mire i familjarit, qytetarit, krijuesit e pedagogut te perkushtuar, per te cilin ne krenohemi.

----------


## Brari

oj ti helen..


pse nuk i ve autorin e shkrimit dhe gazeten..?

apo vet e ke njohur kompozitorin..'

??

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

> oj ti helen..
> 
> 
> pse nuk i ve autorin e shkrimit dhe gazeten..?
> 
> apo vet e ke njohur kompozitorin..'
> 
> ??


 nuk e jap dot emrin e gazetarit/es... te me falesh


http://lajme.shqiperia.com/media/art...je-kompozitori
ktu eshte i njejti lajm...

----------

